# biggest fish?



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

what is the biggest fish that I could keep in a 36"x12"x12" tank?
j55


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

thats a real vague question dude sorry, can you maybe indicated what species you might be interested in?


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

well that can be kept with neons and guppies, 
freshwater,
j55


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

hmmm intersting question, how many neons and guppies do you have ??


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

7 neons 3 guppies,
I havent moved them yet but I will be along with a glass cat with some friends, and a dwarf gourami,
j55


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

just be specific i'm confused here
give water parameters
give a list of fish that will be in the tank
give a species you want (ex. cichlid, catfish)
how many gallons is the tank?
then we can help you


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

well I havent got it yet, the stock is above, not bothered about what type, just something big, and either colourfull, or strange, 
19 gallon,
j55


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

You could keep a fancy goldfish in there. and maybe a few ghost shrimp could live out there lives before he'll get big enough to eat em


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the goldfish is probably a BAD choice considering they will eat anything that fits in their mouth including your neons and guppies. I would try maybe rainbow fish, or a gourami, tiger barbs, other barbs, a bushy nose pleco, swordtails... all medium sized fish, but larger and you'd have to be concerned about predation.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a rainbow, and some fan shrimp,
any info on rainbows?
j55


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/rainbow.html

aprt from rainbows you culd look into Gouramis,
or a paradise fish


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Dwarf and indian giant gouramis make an excellent choice.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

whats a paradise fish?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

its a type of gourami i'll try to google a picture


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

heres a picture and info
http://www.elmersaquarium.com/10paradisefish.htm


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Real nice intelligent fish, hang on...i'll get a link


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Gourami, Paradise.htm


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

http://www.petresources.net/fish/anaban/mac_ope.html

http://www.geocities.com/shtinkythefish/pfish


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

"but not suitable for standard community tanks"
why


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

i only suggested the goldfish because it sounded like he was moving the rest of the fish?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Paradise fish can sometime be really nasty, especially on a small, unplanted tank.


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

why aren't they uited to average comunity life?
j55


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Because they are extremely territorial, defending their territory from all threats. One could easily tear a fishes fins into shreads without hesitation. They are more suited to a cooler and larger planted tank.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if you ask me all gouramis are not commumity fish but thats one mans opion


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I like the dwarfs and have had no problems whatsoever with them


----------



## lawngnome (Apr 19, 2005)

giant gouramis!?!??! are u serious?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I put giant gouramis in the same catagory as a pacu. Way to big for aquariums


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

They're probably talking about what a lot of fish stores call "Giant Gouramis"... I don't remember what their actual name is, but they're not the Osphronemus Gouramis that get really huge. They have bright coloring like some dwarf gouramis, but they aren't monsters like the Osphronemus.

Damn... I wish I could remember what they're actually called....



Searching...



Searching...



Searching...



AHA! Google is my friend! Colisa fasciata is their name. They grow to around 6 inches or so. They're often called Giant Gouramis or Banded Gouramis in fish stores. I think that's why Cichlid Man specified _indian _giant gouramis...


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Correct flynngriff. :wink:


----------

